# Case Badges



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Does anyone know a good site where I could find good case badges.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

check out these , theres several pages

http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g1/c12/s389/list/p1/Cases-Case_Parts_Misc-Case_Badges-Page1.html


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Im looking for brands like intel and nivida, they have a good selection.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/803/bad-335/FrozenCPU_Chrome_Nvidia_2_Case_Badge.html?tl=g1c12s389

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/934/bad-468/FrozenCPU_Intel_Inside_Case_Badge.html?tl=g1c12s389

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/9...Vidia_Graphics_n_Case_Badge.html?tl=g1c12s389

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/949/bad-492/FrozenCPU_nVidia_SLI_Case_Badge.html?tl=g1c12s389


----------



## Gamer40 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks I like the Nivida one, but I need to find a Core 2 Duo one


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

Gamer40 said:


> Thanks I like the Nivida one, but I need to find a Core 2 Duo one


check your packaging. Mine came with a decal. It's in back of the EULA for the intel insigna.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f36...e-ones-for-the-front-of-your-case-164762.html


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

eBay is a good source for almost any kind you could want.


----------

